
Emoji resistance - dmerfield
https://www.schuth.xyz/2018/01/10/emoji-resistance
======
dmerfield
The article is worth reading in its entirety but here is the thesis:

"Emoji is a language of borrowed “words” “curated” by technocrats (experts,
presumably of technology, at the Unicode Consortium), who release those new
“words” to platform vendors like Apple, Google, Facebook, & Twitter, who then
decide how their users can express these “words” by altering their visual
representation. (See Emojipedia for myriad examples ranging from humorous
differences in artistic taste to clear differences in meaning.)"

I shared the article because it articulates the feeling I've long held that
there is _something_ Orwellian about emoji.

